# Sieht Bärberl Schäfer Inka Bause ähnlich ?



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Ich hoffe mein 2. Versuch gelingt.
Wenn Bärbel Schäfer die Haare etwas kürzer hätte, könnte sie die Schwester von Inka Bause sein.

Sagt mir euere Meinung.

:thx:


----------



## saviola (30 Sep. 2009)

*AW: 2. Versuch Bilder hochladen.*

hat doch geklappt.:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (30 Sep. 2009)

*AW: 2. Versuch Bilder hochladen.*

ne gewissen ähnlichkeit besteht

obwohl inka wesentlich besser ausschaut


----------



## frontman (3 Okt. 2009)

Nein. Inka Bause ähnelt nur Sharon Stone!!


----------



## jehuty24 (4 Okt. 2009)

nein, find ich nich.


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Apr. 2010)

frontman schrieb:


> Nein. Inka Bause ähnelt nur Sharon Stone!!



also nein, da ist die bärbel der sharon stone schon ähnlicher


----------

